# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Guessing game - fun ! Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero"

## Lynn

I have 2 pair!  



In this photo - one is a male and one is a female
Take a guess? 
One is definitely a male as I just witness him calling her 
-------------
My other pair ( from John Clare ) previously paired off --- are tucked away in their favorite spot.
The male has been a been shy lately and backs himself into a brom if I open the door ; and the female hangs out in font of him. Eggs ? 

I just love these frogs !

Thanks ,Lynn

----------


## Heather

They're so beautiful, Lynn  :Smile: . I'm not sure who's who though  :Smile: .

----------


## Will

> I have 2 pair!  
> 
> 
> 
> In this photo - one is a male and one is a female
> Take a guess? 
> One is definitely a male as I just witness him calling her 
> -------------
> My other pair ( from John Clare ) previously paired off --- are tucked away in their favorite spot.
> ...


  Grats Lynn, 2 pair, thats Awesome!  

I am gonna guess that the one on the right is the female.

Eggs?  Well at least you know you will have no problem getting them to good homes!

----------


## bill

How did i miss this thread? The one on the left is the male. And if your other male is backing into a brom, i would check that brom for eggs. Are you planning on removing the eggs? Or let them raise them on their own?

----------


## Lynn

> How did i miss this thread? The one on the left is the male. And if your other male is backing into a brom, i would check that brom for eggs. Are you planning on removing the eggs? Or let them raise them on their own?





> Grats Lynn, 2 pair, thats Awesome!  
> 
> I am gonna guess that the one on the right is the female.
> 
> Eggs?  Well at least you know you will have no problem getting them to good homes!


Bingo !
Yes......the one on the L is the male. This photo is of my newly acquire imitators. ( long story !) 

The pair that hangs out at/in the brom is --_ John's pair_. ( got them in Oct 2012) 
It has been very difficult to get close enough to see into the brom.  :Frown:  

I don't want to disturb them.

----------


## Geo

the one on the right is more robust, pear shaped and a wee bit stockier so my guess would have been that one. in my defense i didnt read the thread when i typed my answer but just peeked and hehehe ............. anyhoooooo. I have a mantella that is very large and wide at the hips in comparison to the others who I think is a female. I am curious to see if any of the males try to whooooo her over. she is the biggest in the terrarium. i read somewhere that ebanuis are larger than betsileo (scratches head).

----------


## Tonya Freeman

I made it here too late to guess... but just wanted to say that they are gorgeous!  :Smile:

----------


## frenky

They look happy being together. Big one is female  :Smile: )
rooftop snipers

----------


## Rick

> They look happy being together. Big one is female ) basketball legends unblocked vs alchemy game


Yes, the big one is female, the same rule applies to spiders and other species as well.

----------


## samuelddarden

If you want a good game to play, you should try this injustice team cards. Let's see if you can start playing the game soon.

----------

